# Speeding Sticklers



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Why is it that LEO are such sticklers when it comes to "speeding" in this country? I suspect it's due to pressure being applied by superiors to generate revenue, but I would like confirmation.

I'm aware of the fact that LEOs get very little vacation time and have tight budgets, but for those of you that have traveled to a European country, surely you agree that drivers are far more sensible over there, and they certainly don't drive slower than we do over here.

Statistics show that in almost every EU country far fewer people are involved in fatal accidents per capita than here at home; and in almost all of those countries they drive much faster than we do, albeit more sensibly.

Is the person traveling at 75-80 MPH on the highway in light traffic really posing more of a danger than the person traveling at 50 MPH who is completely oblivious to other cars, failing to use an indicator, changing lanes without looking, blocking the left lane, etc? I ask this question because LEOs seem largely unconcerned with the latter type of driver, who I believe poses a much larger risk than the former. It should also be noted that LEOs are almost always grossly ignoring the speed limit while on-duty; it's rare to see a trooper on the highway doing less than 90 MPH. What happened to leading by example? (I realize that this point is going to be heavily debated, but we both know it is absolutely the case.)

I'm aware that most of you will insist that the law is absolute, that it's illegal to travel at even one mile per hour over the speed limit, etc. That's absolutely true, but that's where discretion should be used. I would be curious to find out when the last jaywalking citation was written in Boston, a "crime" that is committed blatantly in front of officers thousands of times a day.

Here's a final question I'm going to leave you all with: (If you don't feel like answering, atleast think about the question seriously)

If you HAD to take a guess, how many accidents would you estimate have been prevented by your citations for speeding?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Popcorn!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

And we are off, this ought to be great!!.............


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi, I'm the creator of the thread. I just created an account so I can respond to you guys. No serious answers to the questions posed yet, which I pretty much expected. I'm heading out to enjoy some dinner, I will be back in a few hours to check back in on the thread.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Someone sounds disgruntled over a speeding ticket.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> It should also be noted that LEOs are almost always grossly ignoring the speed limit while on-duty; it's rare to see a trooper on the highway doing less than 90 MPH. What happened to leading by example? (I realize that this point is going to be heavily debated, but we both know it is absolutely the case.)
> 
> 
> > We are always running away from idiots, but they are everywhere in this state and we can't get away from you stupid people.
> > A point that is not going to be heavily debated, atleast on this forum, is that you should go away.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

GFY+2


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> If you HAD to take a guess, how many accidents would you estimate have been prevented by your citations for speeding?


5,234,638 per year and that's no guess


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another news reporter with no balls to join !!!!!

Well he did join
Ryan383 
junk e-mail addy [email protected]

*Mailinator* - Let Them Eat Spam!
Free web-based addresses created as messages are received, with no registration required. Messages are deleted after a few hours.
www.*mailinator.com*/ - 

IP173.48.43.241 : *pool-173-48-43-241.bstnma.fios.verizon.net*

Violation of TOS using that e-mail addy


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ryan383 said:


> Hi, I'm the creator of the thread. I just created an account so I can respond to you guys. No serious answers to the questions posed yet, which I pretty much expected. I'm heading out to enjoy some dinner, I will be back in a few hours to check back in on the thread.


Ryan,
Lets say while enroute to your dinner tonight your pulled over for speeding. After your citation/warning, you continue on your way(Most likely now pissed off). Now during your little meal, you or your wife, girlfriend, boyfriend(gotta be politically correct these days), start to choke and that same officer who is such a "stickler" for speeding is the first one on scene and saves your life by performing upward chest thrusts. In all likely hood this won't happen to you, but keep that in mind that this "stickler" Officer will do anything to save you and your families life. And that includes handing out citations to slow people down to save their life. And as posted above by Dazy, speed does kill, and its a problem here in this country.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

*Speed is the leading killer on the roads*. Estimates for the European Union (EU) indicate *that reducing the average driving speed by 3 km/h would save around 5000-6000 lives each year and would prevent 120 000-140 000 crashes*, saving €20 billion in crash costs. In contrast, raising the speed from 30 km/h to 50 km/h increases a pedestrian's risk of being killed in a car crash eightfold. For car occupants, the risk of death in a crash is 20 times higher at an impact speed of 80 km/h than at 32 km/h.
WHO/Europe - Thousands of avoidable deaths and injuries from road traffic crashes: new reports urge joint action


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Pay or appeal....if you dont like it, move to Europe


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The reason we don't hand out violations to douchebag jaywalkers is that the fine is one dollar. It's not even worth the ink I'd write the cite with. Until they jack that up to $25-$35, my pen stays sheathed. As for speeding, hey, it's only illegal if you get caught, right brah?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> Why is it that LEO are such sticklers when it comes to "speeding" in this country? I suspect it's due to pressure being applied by superiors to generate revenue, but I would like confirmation.
> 
> I'm aware of the fact that LEOs get very little vacation time and have tight budgets, but for those of you that have traveled to a European country, surely you agree that drivers are far more sensible over there, and they certainly don't drive slower than we do over here.
> 
> ...


My guess is that they stop hundreds of cars per day, just praying to stop a f*cking moron like you. It's called "making all the bullsh*t worthwhile".



Ryan383 said:


> Hi, I'm the creator of the thread. I just created an account so I can respond to you guys. No serious answers to the questions posed yet, which I pretty much expected. I'm heading out to enjoy some dinner, I will be back in a few hours to check back in on the thread.


Why are all the Ryans we get on this board such utter tools?



Ryan383 said:


> Hi, I'm the creator of the thread. I just created an account so I can respond to you guys. No serious answers to the questions posed yet, which I pretty much expected. I'm heading out to enjoy some dinner, I will be back in a few hours to check back in on the thread.


Fake email + troll= you playing a quick game of "hide and go f yourself." Banned.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

bbelichick said:


> Why are all the Ryans we get on this board such utter tools?


Maybe they're all really that *EsqWIRED *dude, that loser whose wife and two kids left him and who smokes dope and comes on here to bother people because he's not making any money at the law firm that specializes in the laws protecting hydroponics.

Or maybe they're all portrayed by that scumbag, *Masscopguy*. For what station did he work?

Then there's always the possibility that it's *Asshopper*.


----------

